# [WANTED] SPD-SL pedals



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

I'm currently using some very (very) old (delta cleat) Look pedals and fancy trying out the Shimano equivalent but keep getting outbid by very small amounts on ebay.

Can anyone remember who it was on here who was selling a bucketful of pedals they had been given by their LBS for charity?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2014)

Can't help with the pedals I'm afraid, but I can offer you a set of Delta cleats in good nick if you want them?


----------



## Christopher (23 Jan 2014)

think it was User1314 (haven't done the @ in case i am wrong)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Can't help with the pedals I'm afraid, but I can offer you a set of Delta cleats in good nick if you want them?



Ta, I've got Delta cleats already, I'm thinking of switching to shimano. 

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jan 2014)

i have a pair of almost unused M520s. I'll throw in the flat/reflector clip in units that make them a double sided pedal. £15 posted. DM me an address if you like. Need to be paid by old fashioned means tho, I don't do paypal.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> i have a pair of almost unused M520s. I'll throw in the flat/reflector clip in units that make them a double sided pedal. £15 posted. DM me an address if you like. Need to be paid by old fashioned means tho, I don't do paypal.



Ta, but for some reason I have an abundance of mtb style spd pedals  I use them on my singlespeed / commuter. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ta, but for some reason I have an abundance of mtb style spd pedals  I use them on my singlespeed / commuter. Thanks for the offer though!



no worries, you've sparked me into a frenzy of shed tidying and bike cleaning this morning, I've got a bin full of useless bits of junk and some sparkly clean kit , hope you find something better suited


----------

